# Problème Mail.app et compte POP free.Fr



## mastrouz (19 Décembre 2009)

Coucou !

Un problème récurrent commence à me gaver grave !

J'ai plusieurs comptes sur mail (2 gmail.com, 1 hotmail.com et un free.fr) et Mail me demande à chaque fois qu'il relève le courrier d'entrer le mot de passe, seulement pour le compte free.fr, j'ai essayé plusieurs trucs, comme la réparation du trousseau, effacer l'élément correspondant dans le trousseau, effacer les préférences de l'application, mais rien n'y fait ! quelqu'un peut-il m'aider, ça commence à être vraiment relou !

Merci par avance...


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...e-passes-277132.html?highlight=free+mot+passe
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/dema...par-mail-284392.html?highlight=free+mot+passe
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mot-de-passe-and-mail-210216.html?highlight=free+mot+passe
etc etc


----------



## ntx (19 Décembre 2009)

Et au passage profites-en pour passer en IMAP. :rateau:


*Note du modo :* Et au passage aussi, profites-en pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", que j'ai placé en tête du forum "Applications", comme ça, une prochaine fois, tu pourras peut-être ouvrir ton topic au bon endroit ! 

On déménage.


----------

